# Curing Rack Solutions



## debbism (Jan 28, 2012)

Having been inspired by the wonderful people here, I am motivated to get off my arse and get the curing rack project underway.  

Right now, we are using plastic baskets stacked on top of each other - about 3-4 high - using boards to stack since nesting them would not work as they would hit the soap tops.  Like this.......







We found them at Big Lots here in So Cal as well as The Container Store online.......
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?prod ... tic+basket

Of course, we are limited by how much counter space we have to put these out as they can only go 3-4 high - each basket seems to hold about 5-6 lbs of soap so too high would probably stress the bottom basket.

So the issue is being as busy as we are - there just isn't time to build one of these fabulous curing cabinets like here
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27825

My husband works 90 hour work weeks and while I can make wooden soap molds and log splitters just fine, building a cabinet system from scratch is just not part of my skills set yet.

Sooooo, I was googling around for inspiration and saw a great rack  here: 

http://jovia-life.blogspot.com/2009/04/ ... -rack.html

It seems easy to duplicate with some elbow grease - But the suggested places to find these came up short until one word popped up.......IKEA.  

They have a product line called GORM.  

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00058519/

The exact kind of shelf in the picture - just about - but you do not have to cut wood to make your own extra shelves since the GORM line has extra shelves you can purchase.  Judging from the picture, the shelves should have about 4" - 4.5" of space between shelves...enough to comfortable set a layer of curing soap....even our mountain top !  Unfortunately, the baskets we are using are 5.5" tall so they would not slide into the spaces at all

I estimate total cost for the unit and extra shelves will be around $120 bucks - the unit is $40 and extra shelves are 7 each - will probably keep the bottom shelf larger to store molds.....but will get all 10 extra just in case, plus the cross braces.

There is a smaller Gorm rack that is not so deep about 13" instead of 21" and the total cost to turn it into a rack would only be about 80-90 bucks IF you got ALL the shelves to fill in the rack.  

So this seems like a good solution to the curing rack.....right now, we have about 80 lbs of soap curing and another 40 lbs to be cut tomorrow and many more batches to make to jump ahead for the spring so you can imagine that we are running out of places to stack these baskets!

I will of course post pics as the rack is being put together and set up.  It shouldn't be too crazy to do but I know the shelves need to be assembled so it will just take a full day or so to put it all together.

So it is off to Ikea I go!.......................


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice! I wish I could do woodworking.


----------



## debbism (Jan 28, 2012)

This will be awesome since it requires no woodworking...only assembling.  

Trying to get on the road to pick it up but I am also wrangling a 6 year old with an attitude for the ride.  It's like herding cats, I tell ya!


----------



## TomS (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought one of these racks at Sam’s for $30.  I cut a piece of shelf liner for each drawer to keep the soap in place.  It can easily hold 250 bars.  You can squeeze in more, but the drawers may start to sag.  It is a good, inexpensive solution that takes up very little space.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tegan (Jan 28, 2012)

This is what I have....holds a LOT of soap.  Waited till there was a good sale and got it for below cost, including shipping.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 28, 2012)

Teagan, 
where did you get that? I've seen it before but can't remember where I saw it... 

TIA
ETA - 
Nevermind, I found it. And now I remember why I passed it up. Not sure I can justify $200 + shipping. 
Maybe if it ever goes on sale like it did for you, then I'll think about it.. (again) LOL


----------



## Bayougirl (Jan 28, 2012)

I use those little baskets too.  I stack them on the plastic coated wire shelves from target.  I keep fans blowing on them from several different directions, then when cured, I put them in the 4 x 18 x 4 cardboard boxes (shrink wraped with soap bands and labeled).  I just got some more of the baskets at Bed, Bath and Beyond (.99/basket).


----------



## donniej (Jan 28, 2012)

The plastic bread trays they use at bakerys work great and can usually be found used for super cheap.  I think I bought 50 of them for a few dollars each.... and they probably hold up to 100 bars each.  

They can often be seen behind fast food places as well.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 29, 2012)

debbism - I can't believe you have that much soap, holy cow!  IKEA has such good storage solutions.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the Gorm too. I didn't buy all the shelves, I only bought 3 or 4, and I think it cost around $40 for what I have. be sure not to put the soap straight onto the wood, line it with something cause the soap gets into the wood and is tough to get off. I just have a bunch of inexpensive plastic cutting boards that are set on top of the wood shelves.

I love the San Diego Ikea store. HECK I love all the Ikea stores


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 29, 2012)

Tegan, I would love to know where you purchased that shelving system.


----------



## debbism (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, after battling the will of a 6 year old, I made it to Ikea and decided the Gorm didn't seem stable enough plus the legs seemed to block access to the side os the shelf so in sliding the trays on and off, I'd lose the section behind the side supports

the Ivar was a lot heavier and didn't block the sides of the shelves so I got that plus 10 shelves.  AND I can still use our plastic baskets - they fit perfectly.  The whole shelf unit ended up costing about $95.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2012)

That is really nice. I wish there was an Ikea near me.


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Jan 29, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That is really nice. I wish there was an Ikea near me.



Their website says they have a store in West Chester, OH.

Is that close by you?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for looking. It's not really very far - it's over an hour away. But that's farther than I want to drive with the price of gas so high.


----------



## Deda (Jan 29, 2012)

I use GORM shelves, but instead of the curing soap on wood I use Cambro Trays. 

Once the soap is cured I move it to Baseball card boxes.


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy soap!!  What a beautiful sight that is!  Those shelves are awesome!


----------



## debbism (Jan 30, 2012)

THAT is beautiful.  I take it the shelf unit gains stability with more shelves, right?


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like the Antonius racks from Ikea.





They can be moved around if needed and there are several configuration options. Plus its easy to grab a basket of soaps off the rack and take them where you need them.


----------



## eleraine (Jan 30, 2012)

My hubby will kill me if I ever "upgrade" to these sort of storage racks.


----------



## Pamela (Mar 26, 2012)

Just ordered the same one that Tegan has but the six shelf.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 26, 2012)

I just purchased the Antonio one from IKEA, its only $15 and holds alot of soap!  Plus you can stack them and you can buy casters for them as well.  Im gonna go get 5 more of them!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to buy those shelves from Ikea. Can't wait for saturday. Yaay!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Mar 29, 2012)

Sigh

I'm a cheapo.  I have a friend that works for a bread company.  He drives a truck that takes the bread, doughnuts, et al to various stores.  He always has those bread racks hanging around his place, so I asked him if I could have some of them .......  then some more of them ...  then some more of them ... you get the idea.

I also use them to dry out my wool that I've washed in preparation to spin yarn.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 29, 2012)

nothing wrong with recycling...I wish I had access to those, they would work perfectly as well, and who can beat FREE!


----------

